# sheared timimg key on 2001 400 kodiak



## ernieb62

I have replaced my timing key on my 2001 400 kodiak and it sheared again after 2 minutes of running. What am i doing to cause this woodruff key to shear?????


----------



## gotmuddy

are you getting the flywheel seated on the crankshaft good?


----------



## ernieb62

I think so. I am putting it on the crankshaft and tappin it lightly with a rubber mallet so it wont suck back off when i put the magnetic rotor on -----then i am using a impact gun to tighten up the bolt but i am not sure how tight to tighten the bolt?????? ie I am not using a torque wrench since i cannot find a torque spec for the bolt.---thanks for any help------Ernie


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

I had this problem and found there was play in the keyway on the crank just had to find a slightly wider key and no problems since.


----------



## ernieb62

Thanks, I will give that a try.


----------

